# GULF COAST SAFARI in tha HOUSE



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

WELL I CAN SAY THAT THE WEATHERMAN AT NOA MIST IT... WIND AND 3 TO 4 FOOT SURF . MY BUDY BACKED OUT SO I TOOK WIFE AND 3 YEAR OLD . THEY CHANGED THE PLANS SOME BUT STILL GOT IN MY FISHING. 
HIT SLP SUNDAY 4.30 PM GOT MULLET AND HAD SOME NICE FRESH RAY I GOT FROM SCOTTY. .IN GALVESTON .I CASTED 5 RODS IN TO THE PASS WITH STING RAY . AND LET THEM SOAK TILL 11.30. PM NOT A BUMP THE TIDE WAS GOING AS ALWAYS AND MY 8 ONCE LEAD HAILD STRONG . NEXT MORNING WIND AND BIG SURF SO WENT TO SS # 7 ENTENCE CHECK OUT THE BEACH AND MAN IS THERE ALOT OF DEBREES ON BEACH . MAJORE LOGS AND JUNK . DID NOT FISH . 
ON WENSDAY I HAD TO GO AND TRY THE SURF AND THE 4 FOOT WAVES WERE KICKEN MY BUT RAN OUT 2 RODS 300 YARDS AND GET BACK WITH 300 YARDS OF LINE DOWN THE BEACH. SO REALD IN 1200 YARDS AND PUT ON BIGGER LEAD DO IT AGAIN ABOUT 200 YARDS AND GET BACK TO THE BEACH AND SAME THING AGAIN. WELL LETS TRY IT ONE MORE TIME AND WIPE OUT ON THERD BAR IM TOASTED NOW ARMS ARE GELLY . HEAD BACK TO CAMP A BEAT PUP .
GET UP THERSDAY AND THE SURF IS 2 FOOT AND A SOUTH EAST 15 MPH
I HIT MY SPOT ON THE WEST END OF GALVESTON . AND GET SET UP IN A FRENZY.. BIRDS POUNDING THE WATER 400 YARDS OUT AND IM GETTING STOKED .HAVING FUN RIGGING BAIT AND GOT SOME VAN HALEN JAMMING.
I YAK OUT 3 9/0 AND A 12/0 AND KICK BACK .AND WAIGHT ..STING RAY AND A LIVE THREE POUND MULLET ON ONE 9/0 . ARE THE BAITS FOR DAY I AM OUT OF ENERGY .AND DONT PLAN ON YAKING ENY MORE TODAY ..
ABOUT 11.00PM NOW IM LOOKIN FOR SHARK TEETH ON BEACH AND AT AROUND 1.30PM I GET A SQEEK ON A 9/0 AND HOOK UP TO A SMALL FISH AND BRING IN A 4 . 2 BLACK TIP . BEFORE I GET HIM RELEASE .. A 9/0 SCREEMS 20 YARDS OR SO AND I GET A GOOD HOOK UP AND IN THE MIDDLE OF THAT BATTLE MY #3 9/0 GO'S WITH A HOLE LIVE MULLET 20 INCHES 3 POUND IS GETTING DUMP SLOWLY NOT FAST AND A HEAVY FISH . I ONLY HAD ABOUT 150 YARDS ON THE REAL LEFT AFTER I YAKED OUT AND NEW IF HE CAME THAT I WAS IN TROUBLE WELL HE SHOWD UP AND TOOK ME TO 50 YRDS AND I CRANKED THE DRAG DOWN ALL THE WAY AND STILL PULLING LINE IM FULL STRAPED IN A HARNICE AND THEN PUT BOTH THUMBS ON SPOOL FOR MORE DRAG AND GET A HEAD SHAKE AND GET HIM TURNED AND THEN IT GOS SLACK AT THAT TIME IM REALING IN THE LINE AND PUT THE ROD IN A HOLDER THINKING I BROKE THE LINE AND START REALING IN THE PREV FISH I WAS FIGHTING . AND LAND A 5.5 FINE TOOTH AND THATS A TROPHY FINE TOOTH WELL I AM GETTING PICS AND DATA FOR CSF RODEO. AND THE 12/0 SCREEMS .. SUN OF A B$ TCHABOUT 40 YARDS AND I STRAP UP FOR A 4TH TIME IN 45 MIN ALREADY REALD IN A 3/4 MILE OF FISHING LINE WITH FISH AND HERE WE GO AGAIN . IT IS HOT 101 HEAT THAT DAY . I FIGHT THE FISH SITTING IN A CHAIR UNDER A UMBRELLA ABOUT TO PASS PUT AND LAND A 6.5 BLACKTIP WELL I GET IT RELEASED AND THE FINE TOOTH RELEASED BUT THE 4 FOOT BLACK TIP WASHED IN I MADE GOOD USE OF HIM . ON THE BARBY . THE ATHER TWO SWAME AWAY FINE . 
THE NEXT DAY WAS ABOUT THE SAME BUT SOUTH WEST WIND WITH A 2 FOOT CHOP I RAN OUT THREE AT ONCE ABOUT 250 AND USED 4DAY OLD RAY AND DID NOT GET A BUMP FROM 11.00AM TO 4.30 PM LEFT TWO CAMP AND HIT THE AC . HERE IS THE TEXAS TECK CHICK WITH THE FINE TOOTH I FOUND THE TEXAS TECK CHICK HANG OUT . HOPE MY GRAHMER IS OK IM HALF ALIVE HOTEST WEEK DOWN THERE THIS YEAR AND I SAW THE FIRST SHRIMP BOAT IN THE SURF OFF THE SESONE THIS MORNING PACKING UP ILL BE THERE IN TWO WEEKS TO KICK THER BUTT AGAIN .
LUNKER X TEAM


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*Texas Teck Chick And Shark*

Here She Is Guys


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sweet report, 

that is a big finetooth. 

was at surfside today, near shore shrimping season started today. Saw three shirmp boats go by within the gas stands. But to much debris in the water for them to get to close o the beach.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*Debrees At Ss*

I Spent All Day Monday At Ss Drove And Vedeod The Beach And It Is Ugly Logs As Big As A Train. And You Name It Was Ther Washing Machines . Refrigraters Giant Bouys Walls Of Houses . Folks Left Tuns Of Fire Works Trash All Over .hope We Get A Big High Tide To Suck It All Back Out To Sea And Land South .


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

That 16/0 is fubar. That is crazy. Nice report again! Well done.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Lunkerbrad
i would like to see the beach clean too.
But i would appreciate if you sent it the southeast
maybe Castro can use it
i sure don't need it on my beach in Veracruz or Alvarado


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Wheres the best area on the beach to find the sharks teeth? 

Heh if thats the same big tree thats been down there for awhile there was a naked woman posing on it while a few others took pictures, I'm guessing for some sort of calander or magazine. I never have a camera when I should.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*teeth*



Kenner21 said:


> Wheres the best area on the beach to find the sharks teeth?
> 
> Heh if thats the same big tree thats been down there for awhile there was a naked woman posing on it while a few others took pictures, I'm guessing for some sort of calander or magazine. I never have a camera when I should.


big ones at the high tide zone and med to small at the low tide zone look in the shell.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice report and toothies...I was with Jolly Roger and a couple more other btb'ers at ss sat access 5...and the beach was filthy, we do need a good storm to clean up some of that stuff.

btw, you should start a calendar (one gal per month from a different college)..lol


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

I've never hunted for shark teeth before. Mark that on my list of things to do!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*calender*



rod dawg said:


> Nice report and toothies...I was with Jolly Roger and a couple more other btb'ers at ss sat access 5...and the beach was filthy, we do need a good storm to clean up some of that stuff.
> 
> btw, you should start a calendar (one gal per month from a different college)..lol[/QUOTEthats what im doing for next year 2008 sharks and babes


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*16/0 hook*

look at the 16/0 circle hook ..that fish was a 400 pounder pluss.im [email protected]#sick !


----------



## HardHeadBeater (Apr 26, 2007)

Neu Heer Got This Screemmane Reed Thes Pust Nd Am Wonder If He Is Reetaard...???


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

HardHeadBeater said:


> Neu Heer Got This Screemmane Reed Thes Pust Nd Am Wonder If He Is Reetaard...???


 

just trying to decipher the msg.

"New here got this screenname. Read this post and am wonder if he is retard"
*?????????*


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> look at the 16/0 circle hook ..that fish was a 400 pounder pluss.im [email protected]#sick !


I use 16/0's for bull reds, you need some 20's.....at least.
And if he stripped a 9/0, he was more than 400 by about 200.
Heck of a fish you had..........sweet.
By the sound of it, you could have had a MONSTER Sawfish..
Dont laugh, the world record was held out of Galveston and maybe still on top.
Fishing in that pass would be the perfect location for one.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Cant imagine the fish that straightened out that 16/0, thanks for a great report.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice Report Lunker :cheers: ...........Sharks and hot chicks


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

*Wow!*

Fantastic report!

Taking Surfside to the next level.

Deaver

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

cant stop lookin at that dam hook . ive had jay hook up to 9/0 size straiten but not a cercle hook . that was alot of power


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

rod dawg said:


> just trying to decipher the msg.
> 
> "New here got this screenname. Read this post and am wonder if he is retard"
> *?????????*


crack kills h:


----------

